# Size v Horse



## kristiebatchelor1981 (Oct 14, 2019)

Hi all,

New member, so please bear with me!

I am currently looking at a new horse. I am used to riding a 16.2 TB, and am now looking at a 14.2 Arabian.

I am 5.1ft and weigh 52kg, so I sort of thought my size wouldn't be an issue, but now I look at this picture, I feel like I look too big for her. She is 6yrs and this is her 2nd ride.

Can I get honest opinions please!?

I hope to have her coat looking A1 if I get her, she's currently loosing her winter coat so looking a bit scruffy.

Thanks heaps


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You look fine on her. You are a low rider at 5'1", but Arabs can carry off taller riders with elegance. That is a really nice looking horse, want to trade for a 16 hand SB Paint?


----------



## Feathers7 (Jun 11, 2019)

You two look great together. I don't think it's an issue - matters more what you think.

A little flax can help that coat, if that's a concern. Might want to have her mineral balance (iron) looked at too. =)


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Nah you're fine on her don't worry! I'm a bit taller than you (165cm in boots, and long-legged) and I can ride a chunky 13hh without looking silly. I choose to ride a big thoroughbred because I'm more comfortable on big horses (nervous rider) but I'm not too big. And you're definitely not too heavy, at 52kg, even if you subscribe to the 20% guideline (I don't, it's individual to the horse) you can ride a 260kg pony. My 12.1 Welsh was 340, so you can ride basically all but the smallest ponies without being too heavy for them.

Side note: while winter coats do look gross this time of year (I assume you're in Australia??) hers looks gross enough that if I were buying her I would deworm and have her drenched for sand ASAP. She doesn't otherwise look wormy but that coat is concerning to me.


----------



## kristiebatchelor1981 (Oct 14, 2019)

Thank you everyone! Yes I’m in Australia 😊 and I was a bit concerned about how dull her coat is 😞


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

You look like a happy pair! 



Ground flax can do wonders for her coat.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

You're far from too big for her, especially for an Arab. They're some sturdy little beasts. I wouldn't worry about her winter coat too much, nothing a curry and some elbow grease won't fix. I would check her for a fecal egg count (worms), and I'd be more concerned with her wry tail, if she consistently carries it to the right like that. I'd also be looking at her left hip area, I also see she's standing without weight on that left hind. So, PPE for sure. She's a cutie.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

You two look great she looks very sweet. I got an irish draught and when I get on anything smaller I feel less secure now lol! You will get used to it but definitely look like a good match. Nice point about the tail... never even noticed. The things you can learn from others....


----------



## txgirl (Jul 9, 2010)

Y'all look just fine! I am 5'6" and my Arab mare is 14.2.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

You look good on her. I'm 5'9" and rode a 14.2hh Highland for ages. I'd my doubts as I'd been riding larger, but his barrel and general 'sturdiness' took up the length of my leg and size.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

You and my mother are about the same height, horses in the 14s fit her well. I would echo what the others have said, you look fine on her.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Also chiming in to say you look great as a pair. I have Morgans, two of them 14.2 or under. I'm a bit taller and heavier than you but Morgans and Arabs tend to be sturdy packages that can take more rider than you might expect. Plus- much easier to get off and on while out on the trail!


I'm 5'3" and 145lbs (~65 kgs) and this is me on my 14.1 hand mare:


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

You look great on her. Just depends if you are happy "downsizing".  Of course, she'll be much easier to mount as she is closer to the ground! Personally I kind of prefer bigger horses for myself (I just like how they feel) but the smaller ones are sure fun to ride too.


You often see 6 foot tall men riding little 14 hand reining horses, and they don't seem to look out of place at all.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

beau159 said:


> You often see 6 foot tall men riding little 14 hand reining horses, and they don't seem to look out of place at all.


Yep I have a 14.3 QH gelding for cutting and general cattle work that was a stallion for most of his life. He is nearly as wide in muscle structure as he is tall and takes a HUGE shoe for his height but I am 6' and probably 185lbs and he will pack me around all day happy as a clam to be out doing work he enjoys.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

You look just fine. Notice my sig line -- I am in favor of the shorter sizes. If you are used to being around TB's and Warmbloods, Arabs look tiny, but it's deceptive. They are big horses inside.


----------



## kristiebatchelor1981 (Oct 14, 2019)

Totally agree with getting on and off!! I might even be able to do it without a mounting block now !!


----------



## Phantomrose (Jul 25, 2016)

You look fine! I tend to prefer smaller horses to big ones. I’m 4’8 and weigh about 93 pounds and ride a 13.1hh Trottingbred. The smaller ones tend to be really fun to ride as well! They can be speedy little things! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## therhondamarie (Sep 18, 2019)

I think the two of you look great together! I am used to the smaller side of horses (well height wise anyway), but my new mare is 16HH and now I have to mount from the rail! And I know 16 HH isn't even that tall once one gets into the world of warmbloods. 

And to echo everyone else about the coat. Ground flax helps with that.


----------



## DanisMom (Jan 26, 2014)

You look good on her and she is a beauty. Arabs are my favorite breed.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

IIRC. Arabs have a denser bone than most breeds - that means they can carry a heavier load than, say, a QH of the same height. Personally, I think if you're happy with your horse, and he or she is happy with you and is not struggling to carry you, forget the whole do I look stupid on this horse.


I have a half... IDK. Maybe Spotted Saddle horse/ half Mustang. He's 14.2, MAYBE 14.3, TOPS. He's thin as a blade of grass in the front end, and I'm 5'9" and 200lbs. He never gets tired, only trips when he's not paying attention in hairy footing. I hate seeing pictures of myself on him, but I know we work together well as a team.


Enjoy your horse! But do look into that back end as DreamCatcher recommended.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

You look just fine together...and she is adorable! Arabs have been my favorites for decades.

Second the advice for a vet exam and fecal count.


----------

